# hi guys



## guns1466867926 (Mar 10, 2006)

Well just a quick one never really introduced myself before although i do use the site quite alot so thought i'd do it now.

My names Adam Vergerson or Guns. I train at Bodyworks in featherstone under the watchfull eye of Shane copley and Rachel grice. Been training their for nearly a year now and have just entered my 1st competition. Pic posted up on the post your pics forum.

Take care for now and hope to hear from you guys soon.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Lo Adam (guns)

Hope you stay around

Peace


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

nice pic! Please tell me you've been training for more than a year!


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

hiya mate, and as the above question, please tell me thats more than a years work!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

hey guns,

post your offseason diet in the nutrition forum if you get chance please bud. it'll be good to get some opinions on it from the guys on here.

you,ve been training a year ? does that mean your membership is due ? lol


----------



## guns1466867926 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi All

Have been training since i was about 17 and am now 25 so no unfortunately not a yrs work gone into that comp pic plenty more gym hrs than that.

Have just been training at bodyworks for nearly a yr. to whom i must thank for that condition on the photo. (will post more up when i receive them back.)

Think my memberships up soon mate in the next couple of months i thought you'd remind me ha ha.

Will post my off season diet up now for you guys if anyones interested or wants help feel free to ask but remember i'm no guru.

see ya

guns


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hello and nice to have you on board guns mate!


----------

